# Permission to photograph a horse???



## table1349 (Feb 7, 2016)

This selfie photobombed by a horse has sparked a row in Prestatyn over a £2,000 holiday


----------



## tirediron (Feb 7, 2016)

Wow, that takes ridiculous and petty to a whole new level!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 7, 2016)

Next making a rukkus will be the guy who built the fence. Then Addidas.

The father should donate the trip to the horse's owner, and tell her "Enjoy the trip.  Remember it was MY photo that allowed you to take your holiday, and remember us while you are on vacation. Perhaps you will reflect on your selfish attitude and come back a different person."


----------



## Peeb (Feb 7, 2016)

If it was my horse, my first thought would have been:  horses teeth need some photoshopping!


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 7, 2016)

Horsey Denture commercial In the makes.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Feb 7, 2016)

Does Obama care cover horse dentists


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 7, 2016)

$#&@%bag horse owner. wow. 
people can be so petty and selfish. 
and they moved the horse!


----------



## pjaye (Feb 7, 2016)

This is ridiculous. By the thinking of the horse's owner, if there is anything in any picture that belong to someone else, you would have to get consent, lawns, houses, trees ect. They were on public property, the horses' owner is an idiot.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 7, 2016)

_




* "I say sir, that is a smashingly lovely Geranium you have growing on your front lawn.  Might I have permission to make a photographic rendering of said geranium from here on the pavement?"*_


----------



## gsgary (Feb 7, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Wow, that takes ridiculous and petty to a whole new level!


That's women for you, I'm  going to hide now [emoji3] 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Tucker (Feb 11, 2016)

LOL, did anyone ask the horse's opinion? Seriously though it's surprising how money can bring out the greed in people. Just because *we* exchange little bits of paper with printed patterns, that *we* created and called money, doesn't give us the automatic rights   to think that we own "this rock, this field, this horse". Exploit would be a far better word. 
The horse is a living creature and has a perfect right to be anywhere in the field smiling, neighing, grazing, and generally enjoying itself. It also has a perfect right to photobomb someone's selfie. Why isn't it the horse who benefits some?
To top it all it possible that the horse has been moved purely to satisfy the 'owners' desire that nobody should benefit when they're not. But is the horse happier in it's new surroundings, or did it enjoy itself more photobombing the occasional walker?
I suppose some people view the world in terms of the joy and benefit a living creature has brought to others. While some seem to see it in terms of what they do and do not possess, (ultimate happiness may be included in the latter).


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 11, 2016)

Ridiculous and so greedy.  I'd go on the trip and send them some postcards.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 11, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Ridiculous and so greedy.  I'd go on the trip and send them some postcards.


 Postage due!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 11, 2016)

Tim Tucker said:


> ........Why isn't it the horse who benefits some?..........



There ya go!  Offer to send *THE HORSE *on vacation!

Now, if given a choice, where would a horse go on vacation to?  To watch the Kentucky Derby?  A polo match? The American West (to run free with her wild cousins)?


----------



## Overread (Feb 11, 2016)

Interestingly the horse forum I'm lurking on also generally viewed this in very poor taste as well. So it seems this is one horse owner who has lost all allies in this battle.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 11, 2016)

It's not usually taking the picture it's how you use it. This doesn't seem to fit commercial or retail use, where the photographer is making money and usually property or model releases are signed. But the photographer did benefit financially from using the photo.

Maybe this is why contests, at least here, seem to often require model and property releases. To prevent something like this from happening.

I'm not sure if the horse owner can expect that people won't take pictures of this horse if it's along the fence along a well traveled path/sidewalk. But I would lean toward getting permission to use a photo of someone or their property for anything other than personal use.

I wouldn't think anything can be done about it now if it's not illegal to take pictures of her property from a public area. If the horse owner wants to prevent this I suppose she'll need to have a tall fence put up along that walkway or she's probably going to continue to have looky-loos (especially now wanting to see the horse make this face!).


----------



## table1349 (Feb 11, 2016)

As a horse owner do you really think the contest people could tell if the hoof print on the release was from that horse???


----------



## tirediron (Feb 11, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> As a horse owner do you really think the contest people could tell if the hoof print on the release was from that horse???


 Absolutely!  Every horseshoe is unique.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 11, 2016)

Agreed, but could THEY tell the difference.  In my 33+ years as an LEO the FBI maintains a fingerprint data base.  They don't maintain a horse shoe data base.  And what about the unshod horses or the horses that have been re-shod.  New shoes every few months, new changes.  Not like fingerprints. 

Of course every horse may have a unique nose print, I don't know.  All I know is I don't want to try and ink up the schnoz on my horses.  They probably wouldn't appreciate it.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 11, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> ... All I know is I don't want to try and ink up the schnoz on my horses.  They probably wouldn't appreciate it.


 But... you won't actually know 'til you try it....


----------



## Overread (Feb 11, 2016)

Surely a hoof print is only valid on an unshod horse  because the shoe itself is only a product of the blacksmith or even a factory produced item. Of course the hoofprint itself will be changed by any work the farrier does too so there's another negative to hoofprints. 


Noseprints might work! Or whiskers!! 

Yes honestly whisker patterns (where they emerge from the face) are used for seals for identification (computer) of different individuals and they are as unique as fingerprints. Might be the very same for a horse - might be more tricky though if you shave your horses whiskers off.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 11, 2016)

Horse shoes print would actually work.  Even factory made shoes, which my farrier doesn't use unless requested, will be custom fit to the hoof.  There will be some changes made to the shoe when it is fitted to the hoof.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 11, 2016)

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > ... All I know is I don't want to try and ink up the schnoz on my horses.  They probably wouldn't appreciate it.
> ...


Oh on Charlie I do.  Feel free to come by sometime and give it a go.  I will split 50/50 the $10,000 I will win from America's Funniest Home Videos.  That way you me and the horse can go on a nice vacation.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 11, 2016)

If the horse was like Mr. Ed he could have given permission himself. The horse, of course. Feel free to sing along.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 11, 2016)

I wonder if anyone here on the forum has the horses' permission to post in an internet thread about said horse.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 11, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> If the horse was like Mr. Ed he could have given permission himself. The horse, of course. Feel free to sing along.


----------

